# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  steroid piss test

## marine newbie

Can they test for steroid use with a piss sample? I heard they can test your piss for some sort of hormone level or something. How hard is it to test for use of test and deca ? is is expensive?

----------


## big chase

i posted a thread a couple days ago kind of like this i dont think they can tell by your piss they have to do a steriod screen and i think its by blood and yes it is expensive

----------


## senorsalt

they can test for roids in a piss test i thought... anyone on the forum know for sure would be great...

----------


## Chitown Raider

Any real steroid test is expensive. If you are given a regular blood test the doctor or lab can measure your testosterone levels but I believe that's about it as far as them finding anything out.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Put it this way, I am on my second week of a 4 week long Superdrol cycle. I took a piss test yesterday and passed. Oh yeah, I am in the Marine Corps. They are only testing for recreational drugs.

----------


## nakota2k

I am in the Navy and agree with Hunden. Very expensive and they have to ship your specimen to UCLA to be tested. They will probably only do it if its obvious, like you gained 20 pounds in a month. Even then its really rare

----------


## rauntu

I was in the Navy for 10 year during which i spent time as an assistant urinalysis coordinator and a regular urinalysis coordinator. The random tests given to Marines and Navy personnel are to test for recreational drugs only. The only time you will be tested for steroids is if there is overwhelming evidence of use (which usually comes in form of legitimate accusations). Put it this way in 10 years I've only seen one sailor kicked out for juicing and he got caught bringing it back from Tijuana. Just my .02

----------

